# Red Oak Endtable



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's my rough idea for an end table. I'm going to be removing all the bark, and leveling/shaping the legs.

The top is coated on both sides with Pentacryl, then with Anchorseal. The wood is freshly cut, and besides the time it takes me to do all of the shaping/sanding, how long should I wait to finish it? I know this piece is going to check, and waiting for it to dry will take WAY too long to wait around for. Ideas?


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

The top is about 3"thick.
The legs as they are now are about 7-9" thick.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Redarrowarcher said:


> how long should I wait to finish it? ... and waiting for it to dry will take WAY too long to wait around for. Ideas?


Air drying, I would not even try to finish it for _at least_ 2 years. Bringing it ''inside'' (in a heated/air conditioned shop-or the house) will speed that up some. Of course kiln drying will speed it up a bunch, a matter of weeks and it's dry. There are a bunch of free solar kiln plans out there. Or build a dehumidification kiln, cheaper and easier to build and run IMO.


.



.


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

So wait to finish it even if I'm not concerned too much about cracking/shrinking? Will the finish, say tung oil... Not be able to properly do it's job? Thanks for the help Daren!


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

It will become a mold fest if you finish it with that much moisture in it.

Geoff


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a very unique chunk of wood. What's your rush to finish? If it's to be an end table of sorts, I would do some creative cutting to get the top horizontal.

We've got some long stem wine glasses (that were given to us as a wedding gift), that when filled with some nice merlot, would just slide right off that table. Well, maybe not slide...maybe tip over.:yes:












 







.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Here is a link showing a handy router sled for flattening the top of your table.Monster 5 Foot Oak Trunk Finish - Carpentry Picture Post - Contractor Talk


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

I appreciate the comments guys.
First off, I cut the tree down the day I started the thread. Like I said it's the rough idea for the table. I need to level out and shorten the legs. I'm not in a big hurry to finish it, I'm just wondering if it could be without major changes. But if it would mold, I definitely will wait. I'm looking into the solar kiln plans Daren linked me to. I just get really excited when I think about what could be with all the wood I save.


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

That is quite the chunk of Oak leveled with the router! That's a pretty good idea, I will have to look into that also.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Redarrowarcher said:


> That is quite the chunk of Oak leveled with the router! That's a pretty good idea, I will have to look into that also.



Thanks---That is a great use for a router--Mike---


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Very cool.
I can imagine the end results.
Are you considering a stain color, or clear?


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm thinking of staining it. I love the look of stained oak.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Likewise.


----------

